# Best ISP in Kamalgazi-Narendrapur area (South Kolkata)



## wizardknocks (Aug 15, 2015)

Firstly, accept my apologies if you find this question repeated. This is my very first post here.
I stay in Bangalore and currently the internet requirements at my home in Kolkata is satisfied by Tata Photon Plus. I have decided to change it (multiple reasons), and after reading multiple reviews of ISPs such as wishnet, alliance, takona on mouthshut.com and going through more than a few posts here, I must admit, I am confused. 

Could anyone by direct or indirect experience let me know, which of these ISPs (or any other) would provide the best service near Kamalgazi area (South Kolkata, on Garia Narendrapur Road).

I am looking for unlimited internet with more than 512kbps speed (video calling, youtube videos download would be the main preference), and minimal disruption of service.


----------



## tkin (Aug 15, 2015)

wizardknocks said:


> Firstly, accept my apologies if you find this question repeated. This is my very first post here.
> I stay in Bangalore and currently the internet requirements at my home in Kolkata is satisfied by Tata Photon Plus. I have decided to change it (multiple reasons), and after reading multiple reviews of ISPs such as wishnet, alliance, takona on mouthshut.com and going through more than a few posts here, I must admit, I am confused.
> 
> Could anyone by direct or indirect experience let me know, which of these ISPs (or any other) would provide the best service near Kamalgazi area (South Kolkata, on Garia Narendrapur Road).
> ...


Wishnet, alliance and pmpl. You don't get a choice though. You have to take whatever connection your local cable tv operator is providing.


----------

